# 4-hers



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wondering what all you 4-hers and FFA members are up to? i know we are in the full swing of fair season. How are fairs going for all of you guys? Anyone have anything absoluty wonderful to report? How are showmanship classes going?
beth


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

our fair starts next thursday. I'm going to do both the open and 4-H shows...so that's 4 shows. should be a great time and cant wait to get started..and pics of the alaska state fair!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm not a 4Her or a FFA member but I sure do LOVE the fairs. I can't wait to do The Puyallup Fair this year. Are you going Beth?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

My fair starts Tuesday! And I show on Wed (4-H) and Fri (Open). I am so excited! I LOVE the fair!! I totally LIVE for it!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Our County fair was in July but the State fair that my 4Her show is Sept 5th.

As for County Fair My daughter won the Champion Showman in her division then she won Grand Champion Senior Showman in the Round Robin. I also had my Intermediate Fiber goat girl win Grand Champion Intermediate Round Robin showman. The goat kids cleaned up. Beat those cattle and hog kids. I was very proud of them as a leader.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

What are you guys/gals showing at your fair? I showed pigs in 4-H and goats for a few years when I was a kid. It was always nice to have the extra money from selling my pig to buy clothes and supplies for school. And of course I had to pay my feed bill for my pigs.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

This year I am showing 11 goats and next year I am probably going to get a market hog and still have my goaties (of course)! :greengrin:


----------



## whatknott (Feb 22, 2008)

While I'm not a 4-H er, my kids used to be. Just finished doing the petting zoo at the Hunterdon County Fair - lots of beautiful nigerians there again. Stacey, did you go this year?? If so, why didn't you come see me???


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I have my last County Fair this may  . Since im 18, but im taking like all my goats so I an show them, luckily there are other shows besides this one. This is the only fair I have ever been to, and before I got into 4H and Nigerians, I showed market sheep for 2 years and a pig one year. Now im in looooove with my Nigis!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

I know in Michigan, they did something funky with the 4H "ages". My niece was 19 and still showing because of the way her birthdate fell. I sometimes get confused when they ask for 4H age and/or real age. :shrug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya its that way here to! I can show until december in 4H but the only show I really go to is our big county fair in May. Its too bad they dont let you be in 4h longer 
Im gonna miss it


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Our fair used to go by age but now it goes by grade. To show animals its 3rd grade to the summer after 12th grade then you are done.


----------

